# JESOLO | Jesolo Design District | 75m | 246ft | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Realization of a new beachfront touristic complex in Jesolo (Venice).
Design: Pooleng studio


----------



## AntNYC (Dec 31, 2013)

I miss this place!


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

^^

It's kind of an Italian "Miami beach". Some nice building have been built in the last few years. Look at Merville Tower, Torri Drago, Aquileia Tower, etc.


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

AntNYC said:


> I miss this place!


This city had a nice development in the last few years. :banana:


----------



## AntNYC (Dec 31, 2013)

poinc said:


> This city had a nice development in the last few years. :banana:


Yeah. The town is so nice! I was there for about 3 days while I toured Italy. It's quiet, has great restaurants and the beach is beautiful. Wanna go back now!!! I have so many great memories. This new development looks nice as well!


----------



## cuzzolin (Nov 29, 2005)

It is now called "Jesolo Design District" by Richard Meier (expected 2025).









Jesolo Lido Design District - jldd.it


Jesolo Lido Design District is an ongoing collaboration between Richard Meier & Partners and Stelladelmar Real Estate SRL




jldd.it


----------

